# WCG System resource utilization



## dustyshiv (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys,

I have this question bugging in my mind. What exactly does idle cycles mean which WCG claims to use? The reason I ask is, if I game at full HD with WCG running in the background(100%), the FPS drops drastically, If I snooze WCG, game plays fine at high FPS. If the client were to use idle cycles of the CPU, then the game should run fine even with WCG in the background rite? Correct me if I am wrong here folks. 

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## suraswami (Jul 21, 2009)

If the machine u run WCG is the i7 machine, why not allocate 2 cores for WCG and 2 for Gaming?  2 cores for Gaming is more than enough.

sorry not sure about the idle cycles tho.

I dedicated a whole machine tho


----------



## hat (Jul 21, 2009)

Hm, I let it use 100% and it doesn't hurt me performance any. Look in task manager and make sure its running on low priority.


----------

